# Update Awning Repair - With Pics



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

During our last camping trip of the season a tree jumped out in front of me and squished my roller awning tube. The local dealer wanted $245 +taxes for the replacement tube and $180 + taxes to install.

I called the supplier and had everything delivered to my door for just over $150







I decided to save the $180 and replace the tube myself...how hard could it be









Bottom line it was very simple - 45min total time solo. Very easily done and the added bonus - my roll up/down lever is no longer stiff









This is what the awning looked liked after the tree jumped out

















The tube without the awning fabric - the flat portion was approx 3' in length









Step #1 - I rolled the awing out and remove the end caps - Single bolt that attaches the tube to the white support legs. The side with the lever on it will not unwind if selected in the roll out mode. I put a pair of vise grips on the end flipped the lever and slowly removed the tension on the spring (14 revolutions)









The other side did not go as smoothly - I thought there was a single spring in the tube - Wrong...there are two. When I remove the end cap on the other end the spring uncoiled and shot the end cap a good 20-30ft. I was standing on the side so no injuries (very lucky here)

Now the awning was just hanging there

Step #2 - I drilled out the 2 rivets on each end (total of 4) using a 3/16" drill bit









Step #3 - Slide the the tube out and I placed it byside the new one to ensure the orientation is correct









Step #4 - Slide out the spring - one on each end









Step #5 - Slide the new tube in place and insert the springs
Step #6 - Put on the end caps and rivet into place










Step #7 - Install endcap and grab with vise grips (lever side). (In the roll out position the rachet prevents the spring from unwinding again) I wound the spring 12 revolutions instead of the 14 I counted. This make the lever alot easier to flip and the awning still has good retracting power

Step #8 - This is the tricky end. Install cap and wind with vise grips (12 revolutions) - Under tension you have to slide the endcap back into the support leg groove.

Step #9 - tighten bolts and try out









All done









Now any ideas what to do with a 17ft tube with a slide bent in it














be nice

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nicely done! Looks good so far.....sounds like it was well worth saving the $180.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You forgot to tell about the step to lay your trailer on its side in order to get the pic in step 1.
It's nice to know this can be done by the do-it-your-selfer. Thanks for being the Guiea Pig.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> You forgot to tell about the step to lay your trailer on its side in order to get the pic in step 1.










LOL!

Well done, Thor! And thanks for the great pictures and description. Those should be helpful to others in the future.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You forgot to tell about the step to lay your trailer on its side in order to get the pic in step 1.










LOL!

Well done, Thor! And thanks for the great pictures and description. Those should be helpful to others in the future.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I could just rotate the pic - LMAO
Or just turn your head to the side

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job









Just stay away from those jumping trees now









John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks good!









Hope we don't have an outbreak of jumping trees.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome job Thor








Now I know who to call if a tree jumps out in front of mine
Now that you are a pro at it

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great post! Keep up the good work....I can't believe that tree didn't have insurance!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice work, glad you were not in front of that spring I've heard some horror stories from folks that were not so lucky.

Those jumping trees that attacked your awnings, are those the same ones the Jackalopes live in too?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Bend the end of that tube up, and turn it into the Outbacker Swiss Horn. Bring it to all the rallies and sound off when the pot luck is starting.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice job Thor


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Thor said:


> Now any ideas what to do with a 17ft tube with a slide bent in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sticking with the musical and Australian theme, how about a didgerdoo.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

webeopelas said:


> Bend the end of that tube up, and turn it into the Outbacker Swiss Horn. Bring it to all the rallies and sound off when the pot luck is starting.


LOL

or it could be used for a pig roast...actually several pigs

Thor


----------

